# Woher kommt der Hype um die 60fps bei Spielen?



## CptSam (17. Mai 2015)

Wie im Titel schon steht woher kommt der Hype und warum muss alles mit 60fps laufen?
Finde es iwie komisch, dass damit sogar geworben wird als ob es etwas besonderes sei das man erreichen müsse, weil es sonst nicht spielbar wäre.
Mir reichen z.B. je nach Spiel 30-40fps, wenn es dann halt auch dementsprechend gut aussieht(Onlinespiele sind davon ausgenommen).


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Mai 2015)

Ja, es gibt halt Leute den reichen 40fps nicht. Z.B mir.


----------



## jamie (17. Mai 2015)

Ist zum einen Gewöhnungssache und zum anderen von Person zu Person unterschiedlich.
Hab früher auf 'ner GT220 gespielt. Da hatte ich nie mehr als 30FPS und es hat mir gereicht. Aber seit ich was besseres gewohnt bin, finde ich so wenig FPS ruckelig und unangenehm, 60FPS sind da schon fein und bei manchen Spielen (z.B. CS:GO) sind mir noch mehr deutlich lieber.
Ist wie mit dem Sound: wenn man Müll gewöhnt ist, findet man auch "Beats" super. Sobald man mal was gutes gehört hat, will man mehr.


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2015)

Bei einem Strategiespiel können auch 30fps reichen, kommt ganz darauf an wie viel sich am Bild bewegt.
Bei einem schnellen Ego-Shooter oder Rennspiel ist das aber zu wenig.
Den Vergleich musst du selber mal gesehen haben, das Bild wirkt viel ruhiger und die Bewegungen flüssiger.
Kommt natürlich auch auf den Betrachter selber darauf an.
Ich merk einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps, dafür keinen zwischen 60 und 120/144fps.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Mai 2015)

Mir reicht alles über 30.

60 ist nett, muss aber nicht sein, wenns halt nicht geht.(Konsolen)
edit:
https://frames-per-second.appspot.com/
Ich sehe z.B. den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 48FPS nicht wirklich. Bei 30 bemerkt man es schon deutlich, was mir aber eigentlich noch ausreicht. So bei 25 und weniger wird's meistens blöd. Es kommt aber auch aufs Spiel an, bei Cities: Skylines habe ich so viele Grafikmods, dass es nur mit 20-25FPS läuft und mich kümmert's wenig. In nem Rennspiel will ich dann aber doch gern 60 haben.


----------



## Brehministrator (17. Mai 2015)

An dieser Stelle ist scheinbar die Wahrnehmung bei verschiedenen Menschen sehr unterschiedlich. Ich schreibe meinen Post jetzt mal völlig wertneutral, weil es nichts zur Sache tut, wie ich dazu stehe  Aber die 60-FPS-Geschichte ist definitiv kein Hype. Ein Hype ist etwas, das von Medien groß aufgebauscht wird, obwohl die Leute eigentlich gar nicht so richtig dieser Ansicht sind. Hier im Forum würde ich aber schätzen, dass ca. die Hälfte aller Mitglieder einen (zum Teil deutlichen) Unterschied zwischen 40 und 60 FPS wahrnimmt. Sicher sind da auch ein paar wenige dabei, die sich das nur einbilden, weil sie wissen, wieviele FPS laufen. Da müsste man halt eine Blindprobe machen  Ich würde aber ausschließen, dass das bei allen Foristen der Fall sein soll, die den Unterschied sehen.

Wenn du persönlich den Unterschied nicht siehst, oder ihn nicht als störend wahrnimmst, ist das ein riesiger Vorteil für dich persönlich, ganz ehrlich  Dann kannst du nämlich mit deiner Hardware die Grafikoptionen höher drehen als jemand anderes, für den alles mit > 60 FPS laufen muss, damit es ihn nicht ankotzt. Damit hast du dann das bessere Bild. Es kann also richtig Geld sparen, ein "langsames Auge" zu haben.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

Woher kommt der Hype um weniger als 60FPS in Spielen? So langsam wirds echt komisch hier bei PCGH...


----------



## XeT (17. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann sagen das ich zu CS1.6 Seiten die 99fps brauchte. Da hatte es einfach den Grund das das Fadenkreuz sonst sehr langsam wieder klein wurde. Daher war nach 3 Schuss treffen unmöglich. Aber das ist kein Hype sondern Standard. Ubisoft hat einfach die cineastischen 30fps erfunden.

edit: auf der Testseite erkenne ich ab einer Geschwindigkeit von 500px/s einen unterschied von 60 auf 120. Da sind kleine Ruckler drin


----------



## Julian1303 (17. Mai 2015)

CptSam schrieb:


> Wie im Titel schon steht woher kommt der Hype und warum muss alles mit 60fps laufen?
> Finde es iwie komisch, dass damit sogar geworben wird als ob es etwas besonderes sei das man erreichen müsse, weil es sonst nicht spielbar wäre.
> Mir reichen z.B. je nach Spiel 30-40fps, wenn es dann halt auch dementsprechend gut aussieht(Onlinespiele sind davon ausgenommen).


Das mit den 60 fps hat eigentlich mit den Monitoren und deren 60Hz Refreshraten zu tun. Sprich das Bildausgabe der Graka und Bildaktualisierung des Monitors syncron sind mit 60mal in der Sekunde. Aber ein hype? Nicht wirklich. Ich kann auch schon ab über 40fps gut spielen. Andere störts. Sind Wahrnehmungsgeschichten, manche nehmen das Asyncrone wahr, andere nicht. Aber wenn sich Gsync und Freesync in Zunkunft durchsetzen dann wird das mit den magischen 60fps auch erledigt haben. Dann richtet sich der Monitor mit der Refreshrate nach der Bildausgabegeschwindigkeit der Graka. Erste tests zeigen ja schon das dann auch unter 60 Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz alles etwas weicher und flüssiger rüber kommt.


----------



## yingtao (17. Mai 2015)

Es kommt darauf an was es für ein Spiel ist und was man gewohnt ist. Der Mensch sieht nicht in FPS sondern in Kontrasten und Bewegungen. Bei hohen Kontrasten können wir Bewegungen an sich besser erkennen wodurch es schneller auffällt ob eine Bewegung flüssig ist oder nicht. In Spielen wird mit Kontrasten gearbeitet um dem Spieler wichtige Dinge im Spiel zu zeigen wie z.B. Feinde, Gefahren oder einfach nur den Weg. Es gab mal Tests dazu wo man verschiedene FPS mit einem Pulsierenden Laser erzeugt hat (An-Aus) und viele Probanden konnten bis ca. 600 FPS noch einen Unterschied erkennen. Unterschied heißt hier aber wirklich nur "ja" oder "nein" und das in einem Test mit sehr hohem Kontrast. Das ist wie z.B. das 50Hz Flimmern von Leuchtstoffröhren, das 60Hz Flimmern von CRT Monitoren oder das 600Hz Flimmern von Plasma TVs. Die einen können es wahrnehmen und andere wieder nicht. Das 50Hz Flimmern von Leuchtstoffröhren kann ich z.B. wahrnehmen. Ich muss mich darauf konzentrieren um das Flimmer auch wirklich zu sehen aber wenn ich irgendwo hin komme wo Leuchtstoffröhren verwendet werden merke ich das sofort und bekomme so ein komisches Gefühl weil da einfach etwas ist was mich stört.

In unterschiedlichen Spielen mit unterschiedlichen Nebenbedingungen wie Grafikeinstellungen, Einstellungen des Monitors, Sehstärke, Umgebungshelligkeit usw. können verschiedene Menschen höhere FPS wahrnehmen und nehmen diese höhere FPS als flüssiger dar. Vor 15-20 Jahren haben die ganzen PC Zeitschriften auch noch bei 20 FPS gesagt das ist spielbar und bei 30 FPS das ist flüssig. Mit der Zeit hat sich das dann zu 30FPS spielbar und 40 FPS flüssig verschoben und ist aktuell bei 60 FPS flüssig angekommen. Wenn ich 60 FPS haben kann, dann versuche ich die auch zu erreichen, da ich es als flüssiger empfinde und immer mehr Leute empfinden höhere FPS als flüssiger.


----------



## LudwigX (17. Mai 2015)

Wie viele FPS man braucht ist stark von der Gewohnheit abhängig.  Ich habe jahrelang erst Left4Dead 2,  und dann Natural Selection 2 competitive gespielt.  Insbesondere NS2 ist extrem schnell.  
Unter 100fps spürt man dann den Input Lag,  wodurch es unspielbar wird. 
Ich übertreibe jetzt nicht: ich konnte damals fast nichts anderes spielen,  weil viele andere Spiele Probleme hatten über 100fps zu bleiben (selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen).  Es gibt auch viele Spiele bei denen der Input Lag auch bei hohen fps zu hoch blieb.   
In letzter Zeit hab ich viel DayZ und Arma3 gespielt: jetzt kann ich auch wieder Spiele mit niedrigerer fps spielen (auch wenn es unter 50 schon arg nervt)


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2015)

Es gab Zeiten, da waren 60 FPS auch auf Konsolen eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Mit der PS2 ging es allmählich los mit der Absenkung auf weniger und teilweise sehr ruckelige Bereiche. Mit Aufkommen von PS3/XBox 360 wurden 30 FPS die Normalität, deswegen versuchen einem die Entwickler/Publisher das plötzlich als Sensation zu verkaufen.


----------



## HisN (17. Mai 2015)

Elite auf dem C64. 
3 FPS oder sowas in dem Dreh.
F16 auf dem Amiga mit echten 6FPS, dafür aber gefüllten Flächen und nicht nur Wireframe.
SLI. Was unter 60 FPS gar nicht oder nur sehr schlecht funktioniert.

Wir werden halt alle verwöhnt. 
Man weiß das es besser geht, also will man es besser haben


----------



## azzih (18. Mai 2015)

30 FPS am PC finde ich sehr ruckelig wenns net gerade ein Strategiespiel ist. Am Fernseh mit Konsole ist das nicht so kritisch.  50FPS aufwärts sollte es schon sein,  bei Multiplayer Action noch deutlich mehr. Bin mit CS, Quake und UT "aufgewachsen" und ziemlich empfindlich was niedrige Frameraten angeht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2015)

Also ich Spiele unter der Woche auch mit der HD4000 auf meinem Laptop und hab da meistens so 20 FPS. Aber es ist doch ganz schön, wenn man am Wochenende mit 50-60 FPS und hohen Grafikeinstellungen auf dem 24"-Monitor spielen kann. Vor allem die kräftigen Farben durch das IPS-Panel sind ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Amon (18. Mai 2015)

Ich brauche keine 60fps! Da investiere ich lieber in die Bildqualität und habe nur 40fps.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mal https://frames-per-second.appspot.com/ getestet. Ich sehe Unterschiede, selbst zwischen 48FPS und 60FPS. Höher brauch ich nicht gehen da mein Monitor nur 60Hz hat, ich bin wohl mega Empfindlich, da ich die Unterschiede sehe. 


60FPS sind ein muss darunter will ich gar nicht Spielen.


----------



## addicTix (18. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber auf Konsole reichen mir stabile 30 FPS locker.
Am PC müssen es einfach mindestens 60 sein ( optimal 144 FPS, da 144Hz ), einfach weil Maus + Tastatur erst dann richtig reagieren auf meine Angaben. Aber ich muss sagen, 30 FPS am PC mit Controller würde ich mir auch nicht geben wollen, bin da etwas merkwürdig.
Es liegt halt einfach an der Plattform, an der ich gerade Spiele. Bei der Konsole spielt halt jeder in der selben Qualität und Performance und man hat eben die technischen Limitierungen im Hinterkopf, daher macht mir das da nicht so viel aus.
Am PC weiß man einfach es geht besser und da möchte man natürlich nicht auf die 60 FPS verzichten und die tolle Grafik, die vielleicht anderen möglich wäre.


Generell kann man einfach sagen, 60 FPS ist meist die erste Wahl, da es einfach angenehmer aussieht und sich alles besser steuern lässt - einfach viel direkter usw.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Mai 2015)

Mir sind sogar 60 zu wenig, seit ich 144 gewohnt bin.


----------



## Lg3 (18. Mai 2015)

Am PC brauche ich auch 60 fps sonst ist ein Spiel für mich nicht wirklich Spielbar. Auf der Konsole gewöhnt man sich echt schnell an die 30fps, da macht es mir eigentlich gar nichts mehr aus solang es stabil ist ^^ Trotzdem wären  mir auf der Konsole 60fps auch lieber..


----------

